# Has anyone tried these Fairy Shrimp?



## nola (Dec 29, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fairy-Shrimp-Eg...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200

It seems they are easier than brine shrimp. IE no salt water airstone ect? or they just another E-bay con job?

Fairy Shrimp Eggs Fish,fry Food betta,killifish,guppy
100,000 eggs Guatantee hatch + hatch tool + shrimp food Item number: 190261703598 
Ships to: Worldwide 
Item location: Bangkok, Thailand 
Quantity: More than 10 available 
History: Purchases

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Product Information

1. Genus : Fairy shrimp 100,000 eggs

2. Only put in fresh water and wait about 1 Days No need Airpump ,No need Salt.

3. Suitable for fry by make increase fry survive ratio

4. No trouble about preparing compare with Brine Shrimp

5. It can keep about 2 Year.

6. Hatch rate about 90-100%(But we cannot guarantee hatch rate due to have many factor such as humidity for keep eggs,Water temperature should not be low than 18 degree,Quality of water)

Buy Now Today Free !!!!!!

Hatch tool

1. Micro spoon

2. Pipette

3. Shrimp Food

Easy Step for hatch

1. Open capsule

2. Put in fresh water

3. Wait 1 days (It may be not hatch at same time don't drain water but keep about 1 week may be you can get more)

4. Put it direct to your fry


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I believe it. We found some scary huge fairy shrimp in a pond here in Columbus. They do exist and are likely easy to keep. May not live long tho. Kinda like sea monkeys on steroids and not in brine water. 

If you get um, make sure you post pics of their growth. I doubt they'll get as big as those pictured, but you never know.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

if your in the US, do not order those, with out the proper importation documents.( best just not to order them, your state will also have a say in it)


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

I followed the directions exactly and I have to say that...None hatched. Many things could've gone wrong but I simply gave up and am happily breeding Daphnia Magna instead


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Here's a good place to read about them. They look nothing like what the picture shows on ebay....but they do get somewhat big

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fairy_shrimp


----------



## maxima (Feb 23, 2009)

I've just ordered some from e-bay but haven't attempted to hatch them yet. However, some of my friends have and they haven't had any problems with them. 
As far as I know, they're not as good food as artemia though.


----------

